# Devils Lake fishing report



## kim pulst (Dec 11, 2002)

My dad and a friend were out on Hay Bale Slough 12/10 fishing for perch they did catch 35 perch fishing in the afternoon, the ice was 10 inches thick and they had driven on the ice, however its best to drive where someone else has drove till the ice thickens. Most of the perch were 3/4 of a pound and they were fishing where the high lines go across the bay in about 12 feet of water, good luck!!!!


----------

